# [Resolved] active desktop errors



## jb420 (Feb 6, 2002)

I recently wanted to use a new picture for my background but when i went into display and tryed to apply it i get a message saying this wallpaper can only be viewed if i enable active desktop then asks me if i want to enable it 
i then click yes
then i get a message saying "Internet explorer cannot find the Active Desktop HTML file. This file is needed for your active desktop"
is there any way i can replace the file or get a new one?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Welcome to TSG!

I found your error, and the solution on MS Technet.

Problems After Enabling Active Desktop 
if that does not work try 
Err Msg: Internet Explorer cannot find the Active Desktop...

I also notice that this seems to be an IE4 problem. Have you considered upgrading to IE5, IE5.5 or IE6?


----------



## jb420 (Feb 6, 2002)

it tells me to rename the mshtml.dll file but everytime i try it tells me that the file is in use what is using the file?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

It is literally the Microsoft HTML library file. If you can't rename it because it is in use, then reboot your system into Safe mode. During the boot sequence, before you see the Windows splash screen, hit the F8 key repeatedly, about 2-3 times per second, until you get the Boot options appear on the screen, select Safe mode. Once in Safe mode, try following those directions.


----------



## jb420 (Feb 6, 2002)

i was at the end of my tether when everything wasnt working and so i thought iwould reinstall internet explorer so i went to add/remove programs and when i clicked on it it gave me an option to repair the internet exploreer and that fixed it for me!!
thanx for the help anyway


----------

